# Collection of outcome



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Once an application has come back from DHA and has been received at VFC, how long does it usually take before it's ready to collect?


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Oyibopeppeh said:


> Once an application has come back from DHA and has been received at VFC, how long does it usually take before it's ready to collect?


When it says "Received at VFC" it means it has reached the VFS office you applied at. You can collect it immediately.


----------

